# Vincent Alsop on God bringing conspiracies to light



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 11, 2021)

As suppose a Conspiracy be laid dark and deep, of which the dark night, some few dark souls and the powers of darkness are only conscious; secrecy is the life of the design, and the death of that person against whom the design is laid: Now it’s the glory of God first to bring _to light,_ and then to bring _to nought_ such a contrivance; and though he has various ways to discover the hidden things of darkness, yet sometimes he uses this: He puts the conscience of one or more of the Conspirators upon the rack, and torture, and forces him to delate himself and his brethren in iniquity:

God keeps a key to every man’s heart and conscience, and when he pleases can open it, and reveal all that hell that is within. Thus the holy God put the conscience of the Arch-Traitor _Judas_ upon the rack, Mat. 27.4. and forced him to cry out, _I have sinned in betraying innocent blood. _God never so far forsakes the most desperate wretch, but he keeps his hold, and can take faster hold of his conscience, and where he has no interest in the heart, yet there he maintains some authority.

For the reference, see Vincent Alsop on God bringing conspiracies to light.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

